# Woodworking inspiration from Rome



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Jocks,

I've recently spent few days in Rome, Italy. It's the city with very specific atmosphere.. history is mixed with modern lifestyle everywhere you look. Definitely recommended visit.

And during my visit in Vatican I captured nice woodworking pieces for you to enjoy:


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Martin,
Beautiful, I don't think I'll ever get there, so thanks for showing us. I'm glad you had a nice safe journey.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Glad you like the photos, Dick.


----------



## Dtugboat (Jul 31, 2006)

Martin, great pic's, thanks for sharing. Have been to Rome many times, the place is just full of woodworking inspiration. Always makes me wonder how they did it and how long did it take? Especially considering lack of machines as we know them.


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

Martin … Absolutely beautiful. Dido with Dick, don't think I would ever get there. Not sure I will ever get to that kind of craftsmanship either, but as long as you post photos like these we can always be inspired to take that next challenge and lift ourselves up to the next level.
Thanks Martin


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Amazing stuff Martin! The oldest building around my part of America is only about a 100 years old and we ripped most of those down! Nice to see some real woodworking history.


----------

